# Execution



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another is about to die by execution. And the same arguments about suffering come up. I have seen men die some slow some in a split second. Seems to me if the goal was to put a man to death quickly it should not be so hard to do.
Drugs, how many of us have been put out. I mean they put a shot in that IV and you feel a nice warm rush on the forehead no pain life is good and it is lights out. They could cut your head off and you would not know it. You wake up latter that day , the next morning not even knowing what day of the week it is. Someone is pulling a lot of BS when it comes to the injections.

""Ten to 18 minutes of drowning, suffocation and chemical burning is unspeakable," Henry said, adding the choice isn't to delay the execution."

https://www.foxnews.com/us/tennesse...-last-meal-before-execution-by-electric-chair


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Execution needs to be either done by hanging, quillotine or one round to the back of the head.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sometimes it's just best to put these really bad guys down--assuming there's no doubt of the guilt. Give them a chance to repent and ask forgiveness for sins, a good steak dinner and as you say, @Smitty901 'lights out', because letting them stick around in prison to get more and more evil is probably only going get them a worse place in hell.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got some mixed feelings on capital punishment, not because certain people deserve death, but because of the political ambitions of prosecutors and judges along with bias on socioeconomic background. I believe that it should be reserved for the worst of the worst and should include crimes other than murder or treason such as rape of a child.

I used to be like Annie, if there isn't a doubt then do it the next weekend after sentence but after a few years of reflecting I don't have an issue with the years on death row. This is the ultimate punishment, there is no going back. Lets make sure we have it right. 

I also find it funny that the people that cry about how lethal injection is cruel and unusual are the same ones that got the supply of reliable drugs cut off in the name of abolition. I don't get why states won't follow Utah's example of using the firing squad. There is no issue of obtaining supplies and I'm sure that Winchester will tell give every technical detail of the rifles used and Federal can give the exact composition of the powder and projectile and the qualifications of the men pulling the triggers can be examined and they can be tested for competency by the defense if needed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Execution needs to be either done by hanging, quillotine or one round to the back of the head.


Plus they must be public in a wide open space to be viewed.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

If i was to be executed I would choose the "Utah" method. Hard to mess that one up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Much adu about nothing. What some of these killers put their victims through before dying they now request a pleasant death for themselves? No thought was given to the victims pain before death. I don't much care how much pain a condemned killer suffers before death. However, in the interest of expediency, upon being found guilty and the appropriate appeals have been met, ( 2 appeals within the first year or 2 of sentencing should be fair ) one shot to the back of the head, then ask who is next.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I have no moral issues with the death penalty. I do have trust issues with the legal system. Evidence tampering, crooked cops, crooked prosecutors, crooked judges, trial by media, etc. Do we really trust these people to make that decision?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Whats wrong with letting them suffer! More the better.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

21 cent option. Quick instantaneous and painless.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with the above . I do not have a problem with the death penalty I have a problem with the court system

I would also agree that they should be given a sleeping drug and then cut their head off, shot them, etc...... I am opposed to them suffering ONLY because I would hate to see an innocent man put through that.

better that we make 4 criminals death easy then make 1 innocent man suffer needlessly

after all suffering for 5 minutes is not really pay back, it is just being petty -


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In 99.9% of the conviction they did it. Even if some college kids with nothing better to do find something they can use and a worthless DA does not really want to deal with.
Back to the way they are executed.
How dumb are people that they do not know we have drugs that with out any pain what so ever will take to other worlds and back. We can gently take you off to a dead sleep in seconds. Then follow that with another that ensures you stay in that deep sleep, long as needed.
When they operated on my granddaughters brain 14 hours in surgery cut her skull open, removed part or veritably bone worked on blood vessels for hours then closed it all up. While she was awake and responding the entire time. We can send a double murder off with a smile on his face. People are stupid and totally uniformed


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I say bullet to the head...I've seen 3 guys get their clock cleaned by a bullet to the head. What surprised me is...they smiled as they died. Good enough!


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> In 99.9% of the conviction they did it. Even if some college kids with nothing better to do find something they can use and a worthless DA does not really want to deal with.
> Back to the way they are executed.
> How dumb are people that they do not know we have drugs that with out any pain what so ever will take to other worlds and back. We can gently take you off to a dead sleep in seconds. Then follow that with another that ensures you stay in that deep sleep, long as needed.
> When they operated on my granddaughters brain 14 hours in surgery cut her skull open, removed part or veritably bone worked on blood vessels for hours then closed it all up. While she was awake and responding the entire time. We can send a double murder off with a smile on his face. People are stupid and totally uniformed


Partly because the human brain lacks feeling. It is a gigantic wad of nerve tissue, but not a single pain receptor.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Much adu about nothing. What some of these killers put their victims through before dying they now request a pleasant death for themselves? No thought was given to the victims pain before death. I don't much care how much pain a condemned killer suffers before death. However, in the interest of expediency, upon being found guilty and the appropriate appeals have been met, ( 2 appeals within the first year or 2 of sentencing should be fair ) one shot to the back of the head, then ask who is next.


 230 gr bullet to the head. Right between the eyes let them see it coming.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lowtechredneck said:


> Partly because the human brain lacks feeling. It is a gigantic wad of nerve tissue, but not a single pain receptor.


 there sure are in her head when the cut it open and then they cut out part of the bone. They had someone monitoring the medication level at all times.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> there sure are in her head when the cut it open and then they cut out part of the bone. They had someone monitoring the medication level at all times.


I never said the head didn't. But the brain does not. And the term you are looking for is "anesthesiologist". They handle the drugs that prevent pain/consciousness during an operation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I never said the head didn't. But the brain does not. And the term you are looking for is "anesthesiologist". They handle the drugs that prevent pain/consciousness during an operation.


 If they can cut you open and work on you , they can put your lights out for good with No pain or suffering. I have had morphine a few times. When that needle clears the arm . dam there it is. I can understand how some could be come addicted. Once that stuff hits the brain and it is fast you may not care what they do.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Lowtechredneck said:


> "anesthesiologist".


Out her in Jefferson, we are not all to smart. Is that just a fancy word for "Gas Passer"?


----------

